# chippewa super logger



## savcon89 (Dec 21, 2014)

my first pair of chip super loggers was a 9.5e and they were very comfortable but a little to big. so, i bought a pair of 9e's and they fit better, more true to size, but not nearly as comfortable. the 9.5's felt a lot more cushioned. anyone else have this problem? are the size 9's a knockoff?


----------

